# Maus für große Hände gesucht



## HannesMC (14. Juli 2017)

*Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Hallo Board,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus. Meine aktuelle ist eine Logitech G5. Ich merke zwischenzeitlich dass mir die G5 zu klein geworden ist. 
Früher bin ich damit klar gekommen bzw. habe hier nie das Gefühl gehabt, als ob sie mir zu klein wäre. Doch zwischenzeitlich merke ich beim BF1 zocken,
dass mir das Teil einen Tick zu klein ist. Ich möchte am liebsten meine Hand beim Spielen flach auf der Maus behalten und nicht krümmen müssen, damit ich ordentlich
die Tasten drücken kann. 

Was mir wichtig wäre:
- Passform
- Genauigkeit
- linke + rechte Maustaste
- Mausrad
- zwei seitliche Daumentasten
- ggf etwas das leuchte  (würde gut zu meiner neuen Corsair K95 Tasta passen <g>)


----------



## JoinRise (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Die Roccat Kone XTD Optical kann ich dir ans Herz legen , klasse Maus , passt sehr gut in die Hand , hat etwas Beleuchtung dran und die tasten an ihr lassen sich wunderbar bedienen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*



JoinRise schrieb:


> Roccat Kone XTD Optical


Die habe ich auch. Ergonomie ist ok, passt gut in große Hände. Der optische Sensor ist mega. 

Einziges Problem dass sie hat: Die Oberfläche des mittleren Gehäuseteils hält nicht ewig. Ich habe meine jetzt seit etwas über einem Jahr und ich denke, in einem weiteren Jahr werde ich das Teil mal versuchen neu zu lackieren.

Ansonsten ist sie gut. Für 60€ sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## VoodaGod (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

ich habe recht große hände & lege meine ganze hand bis auf den kleinen finger auf die maus, und nutze seit 2013 die perixx mx-2000, und bin absolut zufrieden mit ihr.
das genaue modell gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber eine neue revision: Perixx MX-2000II, Programmierbare Gaming Laser Maus - 8: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
die gummierte oberfläche bleibt sehr angenehm, auch wenn man im sommer an der hand schwitzt.
für 30€ ein guter deal meiner meinung nach


----------



## HannesMC (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Die Roccat sieht so an sich nicht schlecht aus. Die Marke sagt mir nur so gut wie gar nichts. 
Ich habe mir jetzt die Corsair M65 Pro bestellt. Die Bewertungen der Maus sahen ganz passabel aus. Immerhin gibt's wenige Rückläufer bei Amazon ^^  

Ich hoffe das sie was taugt. 

BTW: die Taste Corsair K95 is äußerst nice!!!


----------



## AYAlf (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*



VoodaGod schrieb:


> Perixx MX-2000II, Programmierbare Gaming Laser Maus - 8: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Die Form gefällt, besonders die Ablage für den kleinen Finger. Der Laser Sensor geht aber gar nicht. Gibt es dieses Maus vielleicht mit einem optischen Sensor?


----------



## JackA (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Ein paar Sachen von mir:
Große Hände und man kann die komplette Hand auf der MX-2000II auflegen? das glaube ich erst, wenn ichs gesehen habe. Ich habe eher kleinere, fas Frauenhände und selbst damit füllt die Maus nicht meine Hand aus. Der Sensor ist auch überholt.
Eine Alternative mit LED-Sensor wüsste ich nicht (fühl dich geohrfeigt AYAlf, denn auch Laser ist ein optischer Sensor), die MX-2000II basiert ja auf der MX-2000, was eine OEM Maus war, wie sie auch Sharkoon bei der Drakonia einsetzt. Und da gibt es die Drakonia Black mit 9800er Avago Lasersensor als Alternative. Weil mir die Tastenanordnung und Form von der Drakonia gefällt, muss ich momentan mit ihr leben, aber trotz Lasersensor kann man damit sehr präzise zocken. Die Avago Lasersensoren wurden sowieso überarbeitet, was Beschleunigung und Smoothing angeht. Aber wie gesagt, nichts für große Hände, wenn man die Hand ausgefüllt haben möchte.
Kommen wir zur Mausliste, gibt ja durchaus mehr, als die Roccat Kone XTD Optical...

*Mäuse mit AM010, 3310, 3320, 3330, 3336 3988, 3360 und 3366 Sensor*
*Angaben sind überwiegend von Geizhals übernommen, kann durchaus sein, dass mal was nicht stimmen kann, z.B. ein 2-Wege Mausrad als 4-Wege angegeben ist.
Referenz-Größe zur damaligen Logitech-MX-Form:
Logitech G400S


> Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3095 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x43x131mm




*Palm/Claw Grip:*
Steelseries Rival 300


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x45x133mm


Steelseries Rival 700


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x42x125mm


Logitech G502


> • Tasten: 11 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3366 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 75x40x132mm


Logitech G403


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3366 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x43x124mm


Logitech G402


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago AM010 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 72x41x136mm


Cougar Revenger


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x45x135mm


Cougar 550M


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago SDNS-3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x45x135mm


Cougar 530M


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 135x45x70mm


Cougar 450M


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x40x135mm


EpicGear Cyclops X


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PMW3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 74x43x126mm


Roccat Kone EMP


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3361 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 75x42x135mm


Roccat Kone XTD Optical


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 75x40x130mm


Asus Gladius


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x45x126mm


Mionix Naos 7000


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 85x39x131mm


QPad 8K Optical


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 DH


Zowie ZA11


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x40x128mm


Zowie EC1-A 


> • Tasten: 5 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 69x43x128mm


CM Storm Sentinel III


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 84x40x135mm


Cooler Master MasterMouse Pro L


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x38x130mm


Gigabyte XM300


> • Tasten: 9 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 60x43x130mm


Razer Deathadder Chroma


> • Tasten: 5 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x44x127mm


EpicGear Morpha


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt 3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x40x127mm


Natec Genesis GX75


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x45x120mm


Allreli X100


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x45x120mm


Creative Sound BlasterX Siege M04


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x43x136mm


Modecom MC-GMX4 Volcano


> Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3330 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 74x42x126mm


Sharkoon Skiller SGM1


> Tasten: 10 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3336 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 82x42x122mm


Ozone Neon M50


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x41x133mm


Ozone Exon F60


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 80x43x128mm


Havit MS735 / Perixx MX-3100


> Tasten: 19 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 74x44x129mm


Tesoro Ascalon


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 78x41x134mm


KM Gaming K-GM1


> Tasten: 9 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x43x127mm


Fnatic Gear Clutch G1


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Weg • Sensor: PixArt 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x43x130mm


Corsair Glaive


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3367 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 92x45x126mm


----------



## Watney (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Ich habe auch große Hände und finde die Razer Deathadder Chroma für mich sehr gut geeignet. Leider hat sie langsam Ausfallerscheinungen, die seit gestern immer häufiger auftreten. Sie reagiert dann für 2-3 Sekunden gar nicht mehr auf Bewegungen. Leider ist die Garantie seit zwei Monaten abgelaufen. Ich werde heute Abend versuchen den Sensor mit Alkohol zu reinigen und, falls das nichts bewirkt, darüber nachdenken, ob ich sie erneut bestelle, oder etwas anderes, wie z.B. die Zowie EC1-A, ausprobiere. Falls jemand Erfahrungswerte zu der ein oder anderen genannten Maus hat - ich wäre interessiert. 

@JackA$$: Vielen Dank für diese tolle Übersicht und die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## JackA (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Kein Ursache.
Das mit der Linsenreinigung kannst du testen, aber dann würden die Ausfälle permanent und nicht sporadisch auftreten, wenn da Dreck dran ist (garnicht so selten).
Aber nimm auf keinen Fall Alkohol, wenn das die Linse trübt, dann kannst du die Maus wegwerfen. Lieber Spüliwasser oder nen unkritischen Fensterreiniger.


----------



## Noname1987 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Ich habe ziemliche Prämien und liebe meine Logitech  mx Master. Ist allerdings keine explizite Gaming Maus. Gegenüber meiner g402 bin ich aber vollends zufrieden und merke keinen Unterschied... zocke aber auch bei weitem nicht mehr so viel wie früher.


----------



## Watney (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Ich habe heute die Zowie EC1-A ausprobiert und finde, dass sie auch sehr gut in der Hand liegt und sich angenehm spielen lässt. Für große Hände ist sie also gut geeignet. Die Seitentasten finde ich allerdings zu klein und wackelig und das Scrollrad zu "clicky". Das gefällt mir an der Deathadder Chroma besser. Außerdem spiele ich mit 800DPI und bei dieser Einstellung leuchtet das Rad der EC1-A pink.


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*

Die wissen halt das Pink style hat xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watney (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maus für große Hände gesucht*


Die Kombination mit dem hellen blau und den grauen Tasten sieht aber schon wieder cool aus. Miami Vice Style


----------

